
Ask HN: How do I sell a premium domain name? - perk
I bought a nice domain name many years ago, but now the Covid-19 situation has affected me and my family financially so I&#x27;ve decided to try to sell it.<p>It&#x27;s a good name for a blog&#x2F;cms&#x2F;publishing startup.<p>What&#x27;s my options here?
======
db48x
The same way you sell anything: find a buyer who will agree to your price.

